# which mobil one in 2006 2.0t



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

0-40 or 5-40? Sorry I don't have my owners manual 
Thanks


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

Both are on the factory list. Take your pick.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

I'd use the 5W40 in the summer and the 0W40 in the winter months. Although either is good as long as it says 502.00 on the container.


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

i run 0-40 in my VR6, i just bought all that Wal*Mart had and on each small trip i make there ill pick up a qt at a time, then it will cut down on the wallet shock of buying all at once (2 cars to do)
$6.37 each


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

Agree with the above, 0w/40 is slightly better for very low temps will have slightly better flow at lower temps than the 5W/40, but we'd probably never notice.

Also always look out for discounts on oil, buy it cheap while you can and save money which can go towards other things.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Mobil 1 turbo diesel truck 5w40 goes into my 2.0T


----------

